# Need to re-do my system.



## DS Jeff (Dec 17, 2017)

Operating System:Mac
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):5.7

I have totally messed up my LR system. When I maxed out my memory I tried to dump files to a back up drive. I was able to use Dropbox for a second backup, but I am at a loss on how to proceed. I need some help to redo/up grade my system . Can any one recommend help in the DFW N>Tex area.


----------

